# "1941" Colson Firestone Cruiser



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jul 24, 2014)

Remember this? 






This was my rat rod bikes build off bike this year. If you like it, show me love on voting day! Build title "1941".

Before you tell me what's wrong....I already know, it's a rat rod...not a resto.

Thanks,
Tyler


----------



## M & M cycle (Jul 24, 2014)

*very cool*

love the bike!! nice job!!!


----------



## pedal_junky (Jul 24, 2014)

Well done, congrats on finishing. That bike has muscles in all the right places.


----------



## Monark52 (Jul 24, 2014)

Just the way I like em! Great bike man.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jul 24, 2014)

I really dig it!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 25, 2014)

*Awesome bike*

You did a great job on it. Wouldn't change a thing.love those loop tail colson frames.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 25, 2014)

Love it!! 
What character this has!! 
This is what a 40's bike should look like....wow what a survivor. Your ability to match whatever parts you needed to finish this one worked out well.
Love the scratched original paint.

Can't hurt the looks on this one, fear of damaging the paint is such a worrisome issue with me. 
Hence the reason I don't do repaints. 

VERY NICE IN DEED!
Great job bringing this one back to life, Tyler.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jul 25, 2014)

You did a great job bringing it back to life. I like the seat cover and  looks awesome!


----------



## mike j (Jul 26, 2014)

Great bike, perfect backdrop for photos, nice all around.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jul 26, 2014)

Awesome, glad you guys like it. I like it A LOT so mission accomplished right?


----------



## Intense One (Jul 27, 2014)

*Colson Firestone Cruiser*

So cool!  I love this bike just the way it is!   Definitely a "super" cruiser.............


----------



## Terry66 (Jul 29, 2014)

Being a Firestone guy, I can say this is one of the nicest looking bikes I have seen in a while. This is one my the bikes on my bucket list....Awesome bike and you can count on one of my votes. I was in the build off a couple of years back and really enjoyed it.

The only small complaint I guess I have is the tires are a bit too clean for the overall feel....


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 14, 2014)

*Very nice*

How do you get such a great shine?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Aug 14, 2014)

Jarod24 said:


> How do you get such a great shine?




Boiled lenseed  oil


----------



## rickyd (Aug 14, 2014)

*"All Hail*

the loop tail" to borrow a line from mike, the 3rd pic of just the rear tire and loop tail is art that should be framed! rick


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 14, 2014)

Double Nickle said:


> Boiled lenseed  oil




I'll have to give that a try. Thanks


----------



## Buster1 (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice job, sweet bike!


----------

